

Pinterest for porn. Share your porn picture. - Paskulin
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/02/sex-com-introduces-a-pinterest-for-porn/

======
Braasch
This is potentially the best post ever made on TechCrunch.

------
true_religion
This is not exactly an unbeaten path:

[1] <http://hellokisses.com> [2] <http://beta.lu.scio.us> [3]
<http://www.snatchly.com>

------
knieveltech
Now here's a startup idea with legs.

------
tomjen3
Wauw that seem like a waste to use such an expensive domain for that.

~~~
AncientPC
I'm not sure. I haven't closely followed sex.com except when the domain gets
sold and resold for millions of dollars, but outside of domain name novelty
other porn sites have already dominated the market.

This seems as a pretty low cost method to increase revenue while not being yet
another sex site link farm.

------
twiceaday
Pictures? Is this really a thing anymore?

